# Juice? Test?  Aggression?



## Need2Know (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi, my name is Rainey. I am a female and really have no business here but I am desperate for some insight. I’m a grown, divorced woman now dating a man who is using what he calls “juice”. He says it’s just testosterone and promised me it would not change his personality.  This past weekend he became so enraged at me when we had a disagreement that he choked me to unconsciousness and then hit me in the face again so hard when I woke up that I saw stars.  Can any of you PLEASE tell me if this is a common side effect of something that’s supposed to be what he calls his juice?


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2018)

Leave him immediately. That's not juice that's who he is deep down.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 13, 2018)

yea girl get out of there...like jin said thats just who he is..sorry for your troubles


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2018)

Better yet, post his address here and somebody will break up with him for you. 





























(Don't do that)


----------



## IHI (Mar 13, 2018)

If you listen to the media- high level test and/or other AAS changes you like the incredible hulk. One day hes precious Bill, lover of all things, next day he does an oil or pill and turns into this raging lunatic.

the reality, if your an asshole before doing any PED, you will be an asshole while taking any PED. 

Recently i even asked my wife, have i been acting any different these last 3 months? Been more aggitated, a jerk, aggressive, anything negative? I got a weird look and she said no, why?, if anything you’ve seemed more calm and content with everything. So i explained how id upped my dose from my prescribed trt regimon just to see what all the hub bub was a out and now you got to see first hand how much media plays a role in brainwashing the masses. She’s heard me preach that for years, but literally got to see it first hand with the 2016 election cycle as we’d watch a debate then id switch it over to a left owned news network- nbc/msnbc/cnn, and they were literally lieing about what a certain candidate said not even minutes earlier.

so get the hell out of that relationship, that is a demon living within that will always be there. Its quite literally like a dog that attacks someone, you never know when it will lash out, but as history proves, it will at some point, and you dont wanna be there when it does.

sorry for your luck picking up a douche, but cut your losses and dont be one of those excuse making women trying to excuse his bullshit actions towards you/others


----------



## stonetag (Mar 13, 2018)

Jesus, that is an asshole, plain and simple. Arguing with a woman is a given, hitting one is not, get out now!


----------



## stanley (Mar 13, 2018)

please dont blame the juice. he is a kunt. YOU DONT HIT WOMAN. END OFF.JUICE OR NO JUICE.OK
get away from trash like that and do it quick.
you dont sound like a clever woman to start with if you are asking if this is ok . 
ffs just leave the idiot.

ps .dont say you have no business here , you have .this is not a all male fourm.
we have fantastic woman is this form .and you are welcome here any time and ask what ever questions you have . all good .

BUT please leave that thing you call a man .good luck stay safe


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 13, 2018)

I’ll echo what the others have said, it’s not anything he’s taking. It’s him.  He is an abuser and ,as hard as it will be for you to face, you are in an abusive relationship. Get out, leave him, and never look back. If he hits you, call the police. It’s that simple. No guy should ever get away with hitting a woman.


----------



## Need2Know (Mar 13, 2018)

Thank y’all and I appreciate the honesty.  I knew he had a temper when I met him but I was just hoping this wasn’t really who he was because he hadn’t (to my knowledge) taken it until the last couple months.  Just wanted to hear it from people completely on the outside for objective opinions.
And for the record, I know this type of behavior is NOT OK.  I was just hoping maybe somebody would say that it does cause that kind of rage in some people on the off-occasion.  I am not real big - 5’ tall, but I have been a runner and lifted weights for 20+ years (not like y’all but I am not frail) but he is 6’5” and I just don’t understand how he could go off like that uncontrollably with the size difference so I guess I was grasping for the last straw of explanation.
Thank y’all again for your thoughts.


----------



## stanley (Mar 13, 2018)

Need2Know said:


> Thank y’all and I appreciate the honesty.  I knew he had a temper when I met him but I was just hoping this wasn’t really who he was because he hadn’t (to my knowledge) taken it until the last couple months.  Just wanted to hear it from people completely on the outside for objective opinions.
> And for the record, I know this type of behavior is NOT OK.  I was just hoping maybe somebody would say that it does cause that kind of rage in some people on the off-occasion.  I am not real big - 5’ tall, but I have been a runner and lifted weights for 20+ years (not like y’all but I am not frail) but he is 6’5” and I just don’t understand how he could go off like that uncontrollably with the size difference so I guess I was grasping for the last straw of explanation.
> Thank y’all again for your thoughts.


so whats your next move?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 13, 2018)

U should press charges on that motherfukker. The dude choked u till u passed out? Wow. And you're actually on here looking to justify the steroids?


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 13, 2018)

Get out while you can girl plenty of good guys out there


----------



## Need2Know (Mar 13, 2018)

stanley said:


> so whats your next move?



I’m out. This is not how I want to die.  And I thought for a few seconds the other night that I might die.  I don’t think he wanted to hurt me but I think he can’t control his rage. I am sad and would be lying if I said I won’t miss the good parts of him but I have family who needs me more than I need him.  I told one person what happened and she told me to take pictures just in case I ever needed them so I did.  I will not call the cops about this incident but I also won’t put myself in the position again.  This isn’t a psych forum so I won’t give much more detail than I already have but there is a lot more to the incident and he wasn’t even remorseful about it after the fact.  So, he’s kinda making it easier on me to cut and run than some women who keep getting sucked back into situations like this.


----------



## Beezy (Mar 13, 2018)

Need2Know said:


> This past weekend he became so enraged at me when we had a disagreement that he choked me to unconsciousness and then hit me in the face again so hard when I woke up that I saw stars.



This post reminds me of a recent troll post based on the same issue, but since I have a couple minutes to kill...

Definitely leave this piece of work, after you file a police report, but maybe look into what attracted you to this guy in the first place so you don’t end up with another one. This type of selection rarely happens in a vacuum. 
Get yourself some therapy.


----------



## Beezy (Mar 13, 2018)

Need2Know said:


> I’m out. This is not how I want to die......she told me to take pictures just in case I ever needed them so I did.  I will not call the cops about this incident but I also won’t put myself in the position again.



If you won’t report him for yourself, which is noble I guess, report him for the next girl who can’t hold her breath as long as you.


----------



## Need2Know (Mar 13, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> U should press charges on that motherfukker. The dude choked u till u passed out? Wow. And you're actually on here looking to justify the steroids?



Yes I passed out and yes I was hoping that maybe, just MAYBE it was the juice, steroids or whatever it is. But if I wanted to be in total denial I wouldn’t have come here asking the question.  Was just hoping for even the tiniest possible explanation.  I have no one else to ask and I just wanted to put all doubt out of my mind.  I appreciate the bluntness from y’all because it’s easy for me to sit here and tell only one friend but still let my mind wander - and wonder if my instincts are correct.  I just needed to hear it from other people from the outside looking in - at least based on my side of the story.  And I have no reason to lie to y’all about anything.  I just needed to hear somebody else (not familiar with me and him) say it.


----------



## Need2Know (Mar 13, 2018)

Beezy said:


> This post reminds me of a recent troll post based on the same issue, but since I have a couple minutes to kill...
> 
> Definitely leave this piece of work, after you file a police report, but maybe look into what attracted you to this guy in the first place so you don’t end up with another one. This type of selection rarely happens in a vacuum.
> Get yourself some therapy.



Im not a troll.  I’m just struggling with all this and I have been up all night trying to figure out who I could ask that would know how this stuff affects people.  I don’t even remember the term I searched but I googled whatever it was and found this forum.  My original question was asking if this is a common reaction to “juice” (as he calls it).


----------



## snake (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm going to keep this simple; "Juice" or testosterone doesn't make someone an violent asshole, they were that way long before doing any type of steroids. 

Like everyone has said, get the hell out before he kills you.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 13, 2018)

I knew a guy who killed a couple of his own dogs with a weed wacker.. the anger and rage came out of nowhere... now it seems he must of been taking this stuff u mentioned "test"

He's still on the run


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2018)

Yaya said:


> I knew a guy who killed a couple of his own dogs with a weed wacker.. the anger and rage came out of nowhere... now it seems he must of been taking this stuff I mentioned "test"
> 
> He's still on the run



He's onto something. 

Death by weed wacker for mass shooting suspects from now on.


----------



## Beezy (Mar 13, 2018)

I can’t really make sense of this, but I would swear a TEST/NPP cycle is making me more patient and attentive with my wife, almost more of a gentleman. 

Somewhat of a psychopath in bed, but I’ll only choke her if she asks me to.


----------



## Beezy (Mar 13, 2018)

Need2Know said:


> Im not a troll.  I’m just struggling with all this and I have been up all night trying to figure out who I could ask that would know how this stuff affects people.  I don’t even remember the term I searched but I googled whatever it was and found this forum.  My original question was asking if this is a common reaction to “juice” (as he calls it).



You have your answer, now dump this tool and find you a nice guy who can still curl your weight. Plenty hanging around this forum.


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2018)

Beezy said:


> I can’t really make sense of this, but I would swear a TEST/NPP cycle is making me more patient and attentive with my wife, almost more of a gentleman.
> 
> Somewhat of a psychopath in bed, but I’ll only choke her if she asks me to.



I'm on tren and have never been a better husband or father. Nothing gets to me.


----------



## Beezy (Mar 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> I'm on tren and have never been a better husband or father. Nothing gets to me.



That’s awesome! I might run tren on my third cycle.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 13, 2018)

i don't understand  how guys get so violent. I just wanna eat ass.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 13, 2018)

Seeker said:


> i don't understand  how guys get so violent. I just wanna eat ass.



Maybe that's what caused him to get violent. I'm gonna put the blame on lack of ass eating over the "juice"


----------



## Seeker (Mar 13, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Maybe that's what caused him to get violent. I'm gonna put the blame on lack of ass eating over the "juice"



let's be clear. there is no excuse for punching a woman. none! Dude is a punk.


----------



## Beezy (Mar 13, 2018)

Seeker said:


> let's be clear. there is no excuse for punching a woman. none! Dude is a punk.



You guys are making it really tough not to throw in a, “Are we sure she didn’t have it coming?”,  joke, but I wouldn’t think of joking at a time like this.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 13, 2018)

Seeker said:


> let's be clear. there is no excuse for punching a woman. none! Dude is a punk.



100% agree


----------



## Yaya (Mar 13, 2018)

To the OP. What did u do to make him get so mad?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 13, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> 100% agree



now that we cleared that up one must put out to her man while on whenever he asks. lol


----------



## Yaya (Mar 13, 2018)

I'd say from the sound of it he's on unclez test base 100mg...  or sciroxx Test C 250mg

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/22493-SCIROXX-Real-or-Hype


----------



## BigJohnny (Mar 13, 2018)

Need2Know said:


> Hi, my name is Rainey. I am a female and really have no business here but I am desperate for some insight. I’m a grown, divorced woman now dating a man who is using what he calls “juice”. He says it’s just testosterone and promised me it would not change his personality.  This past weekend he became so enraged at me when we had a disagreement that he choked me to unconsciousness and then hit me in the face again so hard when I woke up that I saw stars.  Can any of you PLEASE tell me if this is a common side effect of something that’s supposed to be what he calls his juice?


I haven’t read any other comments , but no this is not normal. This man is a piece of shit and you need to leave immediately before he really hurts you!


----------



## Need2Know (Mar 13, 2018)

Yaya said:


> To the OP. What did u do to make him get so mad?



I was driving us home and wouldn’t make an illegal left hand turn from the right lane so he flipped out and started screaming punching the dashboard of my truck for the second time in two days.  I screamed back at him that I’d just make an effing U-turn and screamed at him to quit tearing up the truck so he did it more and I screamed at him to stop again and instinctively threw my right hand out and hit him in the arm or chest when I got upset that he wouldn’t stop. I did not hit him to hurt him or start more of a fight. I was freaking out about my truck and trying to get his attention to just STOP.  Trust me, I know that was a mistake.  After that he reached over and threw the moving vehicle into park.  I stopped the truck in a parking lot and got out but had nowhere to go and it wasn’t the best part of town.  He made me give him the keys and when we got home he came around to the passenger’s side where I was sitting and I don’t even remember what he was screaming at me but I just sat there with my mouth shut and didn’t say a word.  He grabbed my hair and put me on my back in the seat and screamed more.  I still kept my mouth shut and I don’t know exactly how I ended up in the floor board but he put his hands around my neck and very quickly everthing was black and then I was confused and didn’t know what was happening and started hearing him scream at me again When I was waking up.  Then when I got my bearings back a little he slapped me and I saw black again and the stars everybody talks about when they get hit.  So there ya go.  Y’all can decide if I had it coming or not. Idk why any of that matters really or why I even feel compelled to expand on the night’s events.  I just wanted to know if that level of anger was common amongst men who use whatever in the hell it is he’s using.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 13, 2018)

Testosterone or steroids isn't the culprit 


Does he use real drugs ?


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 13, 2018)

As everybody else has stated, it's not the steroids, it's the person. But steroids or not, do you really need to do ask a bunch of people you don't know wether or not this behavior is normal?  If it was the steroids and he wasn't like that my when he quit would you really stick around with someone that did that to you?  WTF.  Find another boyfriend ffs


----------



## Need2Know (Mar 13, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Testosterone or steroids isn't the culprit
> 
> 
> Does he use real drugs ?


No he doesn’t.  
Thank y’all for taking my question seriously and answering honestly.  I just needed to know from people who have knowledge of this sort of thing.  We haven’t been together that long so it won’t be too hard to walk away.  
I’m gonna log off and not comment anymore and let this thread go where it may.  I don’t think he’s the type to get on forums but the details I gave would leave no doubt who I am on the off chance stumbled across this and read it.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88 (Mar 13, 2018)

Need2Know said:


> Hi, my name is Rainey. I am a female and really have no business here but I am desperate for some insight. I’m a grown, divorced woman now dating a man who is using what he calls “juice”. He says it’s just testosterone and promised me it would not change his personality.  This past weekend he became so enraged at me when we had a disagreement that he choked me to unconsciousness and then hit me in the face again so hard when I woke up that I saw stars.  Can any of you PLEASE tell me if this is a common side effect of something that’s supposed to be what he calls his juice?


 What in the Actual ****?!?!?!? This has to be fake!?! If he really did this, and this isn't a shit post, ditch that doosh bag.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 13, 2018)

Maybe we should delete the thread Mods...??? For her safety...?


----------



## Spongy (Mar 13, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Maybe we should delete the thread Mods...??? For her safety...?



She made the decision to post, she can go back and edit if she wants to or truly feels threatened.


----------



## snake (Mar 13, 2018)

Seeker said:


> let's be clear. there is no excuse for punching a woman. none! Dude is a punk.



How would this be handled back in the 90's Seek?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 13, 2018)

this isn't the 1st post of this nature here. we've had a few very similar posts like this over the past several months.  it's becoming to coincidental.  Sorry but I don't believe this for one fuking second.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 13, 2018)

Agree 100% with Seeker. That's what I was alluding to in my response.  Somebody does this and one or more of the following happens:

1) LE is called
2) leave their ass
3) kill them in their sleep 

I just can't see someone googling up a forum of strangers to bounce this off them.  And remove this thread for her protection?  If she was that concerned about her safety, see 1,2, or 3 above.


----------



## Need2Know (Mar 13, 2018)

Wow.  I’m sorry y’all have so many issues with people posting crap that you’re suspect of anything that you don’t quite understand.  I had a question about whether it was possible for WHATEVER IN THE HECK he is taking to cause this kind of anger and loss of control.  And yes, I asked on the internet because I don’t personally know anyone else to ask and I *thought* forums were usually a good place to get information from knowledgeable people.  I didn’t ask to have this thread removed but as you may or may not have noticed I did realize after I posted details that that probably wasn’t such a good idea JUST IN CASE he comes across it one day.  But enough has been quoted that it wouldn’t matter if I deleted everything i posted anyway so it would be a waste of my time anyway.  I’ve never been in a situation like this and, RIGHT OR WRONG, I was trying to find something to help me maybe understand WHY it happened.  I don’t know if any of you have ever met someone, been treated kindly by them, developed feelings for them and then one night their dark side came out and took you totally by surprise.  It’s disappointing and I feel like a dumbass enough that I was fooled by him.  Now I feel like an even bigger idiot for asking my question.  I just wanted to know if his “stuff” (I don’t even know what to call it now) could possibly cause such a dramatic change in someone who’s been sweet to me up until just a few days ago.  And the only reason I gave details is bc somebody asked what I did to make him so mad. 
Not that it matters, just like none of any of it really matters I guess, but I’m not going to see him anymore.  And I wasn’t asking if the behavior was ok.  I know it’s not.  I was just trying to understand why it happened and in my pathetic attempt to process it all, I thought I’d reach out here and just ask if it was possible for “JUICE” or whatever to cause such a change in some people.  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 13, 2018)

Sorry, still don't believe it. Very similar post just a couple weeks ago. To coincidental. Thought you weren't coming back and this thread would go wherever it would go?  Wherever. Whatever.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 13, 2018)

I think this is some random study/questioner bullshxt, like how there was that random dnp article Spongy found and Bundy was quoted for something he said. This might be one of those things....real question is who's up next to be internet famous lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 13, 2018)

The article will start of like 
"We'll we went deep undercover in an online forum for steroid users...also know as "juicers" to see if the theory of "roid rage" is an acutal truth or just another myth...these are their stories."


----------



## Yaya (Mar 13, 2018)

Ur obviously unattractive 

Pretty looking girls don't join SI


----------



## Poulbran (Apr 7, 2018)

If you leave this person then file for some sort of legal protection against him. 
Due to personal experience with my dad I know that ****ing with the heart while on this stuff is life threatening.


----------



## Definitiveday (Apr 7, 2018)

My2 cents. Having only been on trt for 10ish weeks, I find myself coming from a more logical standpoint when my wife and I have a disagreement. Pre trt I was quicker to lash out and say things that I regretted immediately. Granted we have not had many disagreements in the past ten weeks , yet we are in the process of selling our home, buying a new home, sold 2 cars, bought 2 cars, sold most everything out of my shop , household and both have with new companies. It has been very stressful. 
 Your guy is predisposed to a life as such. He is what he is. You sound mature enough to have spotted this behavior as unreasonable.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 7, 2018)

ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun like a MO FO...........just saying:32 (17):


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 7, 2018)

and sorry to say this but it's the truth unfortunately ...........YES gear fuuuucks with people whether anyone believes it.......such is life:32 (6):


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 7, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Ur obviously unattractive
> 
> Pretty looking girls don't join SI



LMFAO..................or some dudes................................................:32 (17):


----------



## Mythos (Apr 8, 2018)

Test has a calming effect on me..i feel more comfortable and secure in myself and generally more relaxed. I'm sure he's a psycho with or without drugs.


----------

